# Vents for my DIY



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell All, I am building a 3 tier enclosure out of an old book case I picked up to be a bit of a feature in the lounge. First project so it is experimental, and I wouldn't call myself overly handy. Where do you guys get your vents from?


----------



## Nick-G (Aug 26, 2014)

Bunnings 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beans (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah Bunnings, mitre 10. Any hardware shop. Get metal ones though as plastic can weaken over time


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks, my first choice was bunnings (used to work there). And I'll make sure I stick to the metal.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 26, 2014)

Speaker covers work great as well. I find it easier to cut holes with a holesaw rather then a jigsaw, round holes look great as well.

A lot of people go into $2 shops and buy the stainless steel sink strainers, bunnings are more expensive then $2 shops for them but you can also get them there.


Rick


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 26, 2014)

That is an interesting idea


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 26, 2014)

Bunning has a really crap selection of vents, none of them fit well with the generic melamine enclosures... May work for you tho.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bunnings have some pretty nice wood vents that you can stain to match the bookshelf.


----------



## Viking_Python (Aug 26, 2014)

I have used stainless steel sink strainers on all of my enclosures. Used two part epoxy to secure them.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 26, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> Bunning has a really crap selection of vents, none of them fit well with the generic melamine enclosures... May work for you tho.


Where do you get your vents from Native?


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 26, 2014)

Viking_Python said:


> I have used stainless steel sink strainers on all of my enclosures. Used two part epoxy to secure them.


awesome will have to try, thank you. I don't have a jigsaw so this may be the way to go


----------



## MrVic (Aug 27, 2014)

The UV light will tend to turn the plastic vents yellow and cause them to go brittle. 
Some metal mesh that you can maybe get some off cuts from a security door manufacturers. The weave is nice and tight to keep things in or out.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

*Additional*



MrVic said:


> The UV light will tend to turn the plastic vents yellow and cause them to go brittle.
> Some metal mesh that you can maybe get some off cuts from a security door manufacturers. The weave is nice and tight to keep things in or out.



At the moment I have some higher quality fly-screen, but the area it covers is probably about 2/3s of the current enclosure (bought it 2nd hand). Living in Darwin I have less of a problem with keeping the heat in, and more of a problem with keeping it well ventilated. I will be replacing it though as my little boy (human) is getting to crawling point and obviously need something more robust in case he figures out how to get to it. Will be replacing with perspex and liking your idea of security mesh.

I might add I only just got your signature MrVic. Feeling a bit slow.


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow_Wolf_Black said:


> Where do you get your vents from Native?


Bunnings... unfortunately Lmao building a 3x3x2 this weekend, so will definitely be looking at alternatives.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> Bunnings... unfortunately Lmao building a 3x3x2 this weekend, so will definitely be looking at alternatives.


haha, well if you find anything decent please post on here. be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 27, 2014)

i have started using a product called pet mesh i think it is it is very strong..you just have to find a way to frame it into your enclosure....


----------



## MrVic (Aug 27, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> i have started using a product called pet mesh i think it is it is very strong..you just have to find a way to frame it into your enclosure....


Electricity companies love us.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> i have started using a product called pet mesh i think it is it is very strong..you just have to find a way to frame it into your enclosure....


I'll look into it. if you had a router you could set it in assuming you're using wood and frame it with a few strips of pine. I might have a look for the mesh, see if it's cost is worth while.


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 27, 2014)

have a look on ebay mate "pet paw mesh heavy duty".....its about $10 plus postage....


----------



## MrVic (Aug 27, 2014)

Gutter guard from Bunnings at $22 for a roll that you could build a full size adult mesh wire form  
As suggested, frame it with a few strips of untreated pine.


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 27, 2014)

or you could go with what MrVic said


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

MrVic said:


> Gutter guard from Bunnings at $22 for a roll that you could build a full size adult mesh wire form
> As suggested, frame it with a few strips of untreated pine.


true true, might even do this for an outdoor enclosure for the weekly 10 min tanning session


----------



## MrVic (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow_Wolf_Black said:


> true true, might even do this for an outdoor enclosure for the weekly 10 min tanning session



The gutter guard is only about 4" high from memory.


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 27, 2014)

What are you planning on housing in each of the tiers btw?


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

MrVic said:


> The gutter guard is only about 4" high from memory.



Yeah, I have used it for a couple other pet projects. Should have thought of it.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> What are you planning on housing in each of the tiers btw?



Um, well not entirely sure to be honest. I have a young BHP I'll be putting in there initially. My partner wants to get a jungle, maybe later this year early next. See what comes up. Otherwise its whatever takes our fancy really. I am only building the top Tier for the moment, with the intent to do the other 2 (or 3) later. I have planned out all 3 tiers so hopefully it looks good, but don't have the resources to do all 3 with heat, thermo, lights right at this time. Really this is also a starter DIY project. If the bookcase fails I'll move to another idea and at least I'll have all the equipment and toys. Hopefully experience too.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2014)

I use mesh from Bunnings screwed to the outside of the enclosure, doubled over for my smaller snake.


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 30, 2014)

Went down to Mitre10 yesterday, they had a similar selection to bunnings, excluding the wooden vents. I did pick up 2 snap in vents which bunnings did not have, would have used them in all my enclosures if I could go back!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 30, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> Went down to Mitre10 yesterday, they had a similar selection to bunnings, excluding the wooden vents. I did pick up 2 snap in vents which bunnings did not have, would have used them in all my enclosures if I could go back!



Are they the 40mm round ones? Ive used a few for the front of some of my enclosures, all you need is a spade bit and a drill.


Rick


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 30, 2014)

[MENTION=37722]Rogue5861[/MENTION] Nah mate, square ones., I do have some of those though. 
Just installed the vent today and it is hideous... Stick with what works, wish I had lol
do not buy snap in vents!


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 30, 2014)

bunnings snap round..... going to try. if it fails will make a wood frame with mesh


----------



## Fil_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the gutter guard that I got from bunnings. I was paranoid about using plastic ones, just incase my little guys grew up to be super strong houdini's lol. 
From memory, it was $14 for a length of 1200mm. 


Fil...


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 31, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> This is the gutter guard that I got from bunnings. I was paranoid about using plastic ones, just incase my little guys grew up to be super strong houdini's lol.
> From memory, it was $14 for a length of 1200mm.
> 
> 
> Fil...


looks good, how did you hold it in place? Did you jigsaw out the square? I was thinking about doing something similar, but using a wooden frame for the mesh, just for a bit of aesthetics


----------



## Fil_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

Snow_Wolf_Black said:


> looks good, how did you hold it in place? Did you jigsaw out the square? I was thinking about doing something similar, but using a wooden frame for the mesh, just for a bit of aesthetics



Yes mate, I used a jigsaw. If you are eyeing off further projects, it might be worth getting a cheap one for home. I just screwed it on. With about 50 screws as you can see lol. I got 4 pieces (of similar size) out of the length, and I'll never have to replace them. 


Fil...


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 31, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> Yes mate, I used a jigsaw. If you are eyeing off further projects, it might be worth getting a cheap one for home. I just screwed it on. With about 50 screws as you can see lol. I got 4 pieces (of similar size) out of the length, and I'll never have to replace them.
> 
> 
> Fil...


yeah true, been looking st getting one. maybe even worthwhile still for this project. just been avoiding. I'll have a look today. I've been at bunnings everyday for the last 5 days


----------



## Fil_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

Snow_Wolf_Black said:


> yeah true, been looking st getting one. maybe even worthwhile still for this project. just been avoiding. I'll have a look today. I've been at bunnings everyday for the last 5 days



Lol, I'm off to manchurch as we speak. You should be able to get one for about $40, hopefully. 


Fil...


----------



## MrVic (Aug 31, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> Yes mate, I used a jigsaw. If you are eyeing off further projects, it might be worth getting a cheap one for home. I just screwed it on. With about 50 screws as you can see lol. I got 4 pieces (of similar size) out of the length, and I'll never have to replace them.
> 
> 
> Fil...



Now to make it look pretty, get 4 lengths of 1" untreated pine, cut the ends at 45 degrees and screw them around the edge of the mesh to frame it and hide the screws that spoil the look  
Countersink the screws in the framing material. If you are super fussy, you could always collect the wood shavings from cutting some wood, mix it with PVA glue, use it to hide the screws. 
If you had a plug cutter you could make it neater but the chances of having to remove the frame are slimmer than I'll ever be 
Lots of options to think about but I'd certainly frame that vent.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not a fan of plastic, they wear out and get weak. Then the snake can just push it out, which my first stimmie did. Lol


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Sep 2, 2014)

Beans said:


> I'm not a fan of plastic, they wear out and get weak. Then the snake can just push it out, which my first stimmie did. Lol



I ended up ditching the snap in vents. Going with square cut and mesh with Frame. I am not using the gutter guard but a high grade fly screen. Seems to hold. This is the least of my troubles. I stuffed the perspex door a little so now I have an 5 mm gap at the top. Not the biggest problem, but it sits in the lounge and every time I am in there I stare at it. I will take pic of vents when done so people can see....if I am not too embarrassed.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 2, 2014)

Mate I done the mesh with a frame around it on an old thread of mine. If u search ?Another DIY tv cabinet/enclosure thread ? the pics are on page 2. It will give u some idea on what it will look like


----------



## MrVic (Sep 3, 2014)

Snow_Wolf_Black said:


> <snip>I stuffed the perspex door a little so now I have an 5 mm gap at the top. Not the biggest problem, but it sits in the lounge and every time I am in there I stare at it. I will take pic of vents when done so people can see....if I am not too embarrassed.


As in you cut the door too short? Make the runners higher if that's the case.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Sep 3, 2014)

no the gap between the two doors. The top has an 8mm Gap, bottom is snug. It is okay, I have dodgied it up, but we have now decided that a 3 tiers of separate enclosures are not going to work. We have inherited something close to a 2 metre coastal, and we have decided it is going to be 3 tiers of one enclosure. A bit of wriggle room for the boy. It will be a bit too large really thinking about it, so maybe we will make 2 enclosures over 4 tiers. Maybe I should have planned this better.......coming from an engineer it is a bit concerning


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Sep 3, 2014)

the craftmanship is aweful so please excuse. As you can the top bit has some wonky tape. I will be putting a lip over so there is no Gap visible. I just have to find a suitable material.


----------



## KyKyLaa (Sep 6, 2014)

I used gutter screening. It was my first DIY enclosure too.


----------



## funkydever (Dec 23, 2014)

bunnings.and i found after putting a couple in it was still not enough so i put a small desk fan in the tank under the vent blowing outside the tank n it worked a treat !


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 24, 2014)

Cut slots with a circular saw.


----------



## SS9880 (Feb 2, 2015)

coles sell the stainless steel sink strainers in 3 packs for around 3 to 4 dollars work goo look good


----------



## MathersD (Feb 11, 2015)

I 3d print my own


----------

